# Any single Muslim females embarking on fertility treatment?



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

As-salaam alaikum to you all,

I have also posted a similar message on the relgious board, but this topic straggles two forum areas, so am hoping that IA, I shall get responses from both!   Just plain greedy eh.

My family fully understand and support me in my decision to try for a baby as a single woman. I am a Single Muslim in her thirties wishing to become a Mummy. I am intending on trying IUI and if necessary IVF to achieve this aim, with the use of donor sperm. Allahu alam, if it is meant to be it will. 

I would love to be able to chat to any fellow muslims in a similar position who would understand the issues that I face.

Jzks
SingleMuslim
If you would feel you have the ability to offer support, IA I look forward to hearing from you. Likewise if I can offer any support I will endeavour to do so.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you and although I'm not a Muslim I am single and I just want to wish you all the look in the world and congrats for making the desision to go it alone x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Salaam alaikum, 


Like HBKM, I am not a Muslim, but just wanted to welcome you to the singles board as well. 


I'm so pleased your family are very supportive of your choice, and I also hope you get support from the FF religious board.


A-Mx


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

Wa alaikum to you both,

Thank you both for taking the time to welcome me.

Good luck on your journeys too.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi! I'm not Muslim either but just wanted to say hello and welcome and good luck! 
Txx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I definitely have read a posting on here before from a Muslim lady trying to conceive through IVF (not on the singles board though) - have you done a search? 

Good luck to you.


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

Violet66 said:


> I definitely have read a posting on here before from a Muslim lady trying to conceive through IVF (not on the singles board though) - have you done a search?
> 
> Good luck to you.


Hi and yes I have done a search, but not found anyone as of yet who is single and Muslim seeking treatment to have a baby, I am obviously fully aware of the Sunni Muslim stance on this, but do know that there are other Muslim women that have done so - but all appear to be 'hearsay' and sadly, noone within the community will ever share their details.

I am hoping that IA someone will come along!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

SingleMuslim, three things come to mind.  Firstly, on the singles board at least, individuals rarely mention their religion - though clearly there are at least some women here who are strong in their faith and openly identify themselves as such.    I've been posting on FF for a number of years now and don't recall any individuals mentioning being Muslim, but that doesn't mean that they don't exist on these boards.  Hopefully, if there are some single Muslim ladies who either don't reveal their religion in their posts or who choose to read but not post on the singles threads, they will send you a PM (personal message) instead.  


Secondly, you might want to get in touch with the Donor Conception Network, which has around 500 single women members, a far larger number than the number of single women who post on FF.  DCN may be able to put you in touch with a community of single Muslim mummies or mummies in waiting.  If you google DCN, you should find the website quickly.


A last thought - on the other donor conception sub-boards (e.g. donor eggs, donor sperm or donor embryos), you may well find Muslim women who post there, but who are going through treatment with their husbands and who choose not to post on the religious sub-board.  It might be worth you popping a message on one of those boards as well to see if there are other Muslim posters there.  


Hope this helps.


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck with your plans SingleMuslim, lots of support for you on here as you move forward with treatment.  As Indie says maybe try the main donor board one level up from here.  Well done on getting your family on board, I didn't manage that one.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

good thoughts from A-M there
just wanted to add my welcome, and best of luck to you 
Suitcase
x


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

Many thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Salaam alaikum Single Muslim

Wanted to say welcome and re-iterate what the others say. It must have been a difficult decision for you but congratulations on making it. I am sure many others would also like to have the confidence to that. And fantastic you have your families support.

I am not muslim either. My family were surprised I think and not so supportive at first but came round to it. One of my sister in laws hasn't spoken to me since I got pregnant and has also ignored my precious little one even when he was tugging at her trouser leg. Hurtful but her loss.

Sending you lots of luck on your journey. xxx


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

Fraggles said:


> Salaam alaikum Single Muslim
> 
> Wanted to say welcome and re-iterate what the others say. It must have been a difficult decision for you but congratulations on making it. I am sure many others would also like to have the confidence to that. And fantastic you have your families support.
> 
> ...


WAS Fraggles and thank you for your kind message.
I am sorry to hear about the reaction of your sis-in-law - her loss, but nonetheless an incredibly sad and hurtful reaction. Out of interest does she have/want children? (Suppose I am hoping that it is not a malicious act but a 'self-preservation' one if she is perhaps yearning... 
For Muslims it is not easy to do what I have done and there are many Muslims in general who throw stones, even those that have struggled to conceive find it difficult to empathise.  Sadly, the Muslim community is one of the most wonderfully supportive yet also one of the most destructive if perhaps you deviate from the viewpoints of some. 
Ironically, I know of another Muslim girl also going down this route - yet the friend we have in common disagrees with our decisions and refuses to give me/her one another's numbers - as they believe that this is condoning our acts/being complicit/'guilty'. 
That said there are obviously some lovely people on here. And who knows I may come across another lone Muslim female too....maybe start a trend! 

Thank you again for your kind words.


----------

